
Our Weekend Social Experiment - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/15/our-weekend-social-experiment/
======
chrisbroadfoot
I'm surprised it took that long for someone to post goatse.

------
edawerd
cool! We're glad that Mike used Picwing to power his social experiment =)

